# Daft.ie Mapping Mash-up site



## Howitzer (24 Aug 2006)

Any opinions on the new mapping facility added to the Daft.ie site? It's a pretty good example of what's been termed Web 2.0 development. 

http://www.daft.ie/maps/index.daft

It makes the MyHome mapping facility look pretty poor in comparison.

That said the comparison isn't really fair as a lot of what makes the Daft site work so well is the Google imagery which is probably being served out by some kind of super server, whilst the MyHome imagry is probably getting pulled from a Comadore 64.


----------



## Guest107 (24 Aug 2006)

Thats the same Google Map Whizzbang used for his www.pumps.ie site last year.

Its nothing special at all , they cluster  the properties around 'towns' and then do not require the EAs to provide proper grid refs to show where the houses are.

Some places are in the bloody SEA !!!!

Where is the topo ?


----------



## The Punter (24 Aug 2006)

Very impressive. MyHome better get the finger out !!


----------



## tiger (24 Aug 2006)

Something similar for the Dart [broken link removed] be nice if we could have this for Dublin bus.It's very good stuff from google, with maps & google earth I think they'll take over the world!!!


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2006)

Didn't realise that the _DART _tracker was now working off live realtime data and not the timetables. Nice!


----------



## Berni (24 Aug 2006)

tiger said:


> with maps & google earth I think they'll take over the world!!!


Why stop there?  
http://moon.google.com/


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2006)

Zoom all the way in for a laugh!


----------



## Howitzer (24 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Zoom all the way in for a laugh!


 
Brilliant!


----------



## MugsGame (24 Aug 2006)

> Something similar for the Dart [broken link removed]



This has to be stopped. Think of the information this provides to terrorists!


----------



## Guest107 (24 Aug 2006)

its simply the timetable 'reloaded'


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2006)

2Pack said:


> its simply the timetable 'reloaded'


Are you sure - it claims to use live realtime data from the _IrishRail _website now. It used to use static (and usually inaccurate) timetable info.


----------



## Howitzer (24 Aug 2006)

2Pack said:
			
		

> its simply the timetable 'reloaded'


 
It's not the timetable reloaded. There's a real time stream that you can hook into off the Irish Rail site.



			
				2Pack said:
			
		

> Its nothing special at all , they cluster the properties around 'towns' and then do not require the EAs to provide proper grid refs to show where the houses are.
> 
> Some places are in the bloody SEA !!!!
> 
> Where is the topo ?


 
The properties are only clustered at high level views. Once you zoom in they appear at their correct spatial position. Otherwise the map would just be a sea of dots, would look awfull and take forever to load. Aparently they got the data off An Post.

[broken link removed]

I don't think topological data would be terribly usefull for the site.

I have no connection to either site.


----------



## Guest107 (24 Aug 2006)

well then IR are helping the terrorists , the map is almost irrelevant . The daft map is quick unlike many google map overlay projects


----------



## Howitzer (24 Aug 2006)

2Pack said:


> The daft map is quick unlike many google map overlay projects


 
This is definately down to the way they are clustering the houses and only displaying them at their correct coordinates when you get to a sensible zoom level.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Aug 2006)

2Pack said:


> well then IR are helping the terrorists


I agree - realtime public transport scheduling information should be censored as a matter of national security. Loose timetables cost lives and all that...


----------



## Guest107 (24 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Loose timetables cost lives and all that...



I'd say the Branch will visit yer man any minute now for a cup of tea , assuming the Branch know how to do a Whois


----------



## liteweight (24 Aug 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Zoom all the way in for a laugh!



Excellent!!


----------



## Howitzer (27 Sep 2006)

The MyHome site has updated it's mapping tool. It's a lot better but still nowhere near as good as the daft mapping facility. The local ameneties tool is good but the lack of continuous panning will make it a pig to use over a dial up.


----------



## blacknight (27 Sep 2006)

The myhome.ie system is a lot better for rural areas..


----------



## Howitzer (27 Sep 2006)

I mean on a technical basis, performance and usability.


----------



## blacknight (27 Sep 2006)

Howitzer said:


> I mean on a technical basis, performance and usability.


If you use a map service that simply does not have any data for your area then the usability is irrelevant as all you see is a great big blank.


----------



## Howitzer (27 Sep 2006)

blacknight said:


> If you use a map service that simply does not have any data for your area then the usability is irrelevant as all you see is a great big blank.


 
Can't really argue with that. I bet it's fast though!!


----------

